
25 Sublime Text 3 Packages for Polyglot Programmers - nickjj
http://nickjanetakis.com/blog/25-sublime-text-3-packages-for-polyglot-programmers
======
dozzie
Yes, because today's programmers can't do anything without being guided by ton
of their editor's plugins.

~~~
nickjj
I'm sure we could manage, but if a plugin can automate tedious tasks like
doing static analysis on a code base then why not take advantage of it?

~~~
dozzie
Your plugin doesn't automate tedious task of doing static analysis. Your
static analyzer does that. Your plugin merely calls the static analyzer for
you, and there's high chances that you don't actually know[+] how to call it
by yourself. I saw this with programmers that were so deep in their IDEs
they've never seen the compiler running in command line.

[+] Not you in particular, just general "you" as in people using tons of
editor/IDE plugins.

